# A Little Thor (parody)



## MA-Caver (Apr 22, 2011)

This LOOKS familiar but... it's got a surprising twist... as you can see from the cute little Valkyrie's eyes
[yt]EPNjWWQqWCA[/yt]

Love it!
The dog's name is Loki, there's a Thor's toy behind the doll, the mom's mug is from Stark Industries and the car's license plate is A5G4RD (ASGARD). Nice little touches here and there.


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 25, 2011)

Heck, it suprised me,,, looking forward to the movie.  Thanks


----------

